# Usage difference between iPhone and laptop



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I"ve been using my iPhone for my internet usage since I got it a few months ago and it's working out quite well except my eyes go kind of buggy after a while looking at the small screen. Recently I found that I could use my iPhone as my internet with my laptop by activating the "personal hotspot" feature on the phone which is apparently free to use with a 1gig plan or higher, which I have. One thing I've notice is that when I use the internet on the laptop through the phone, the usage is a lot higher than when I just use the iPhone itself. 

I use the Safari browser on the phone which works pretty well but I would rather use the laptop which is easier on my eyes and easier to type on. I go on HT and another forum, check my hotmail, do my online banking, go on Facebook and general information searches as I"m constantly looking stuff up. As long as I stay off Youtube I can easily stay under 1gb of usage for the month and that suits me fine. However, I find that when I do the exact same usage on my laptop through the phone it uses up a lot more mb to the point where I'm almost out of mb and I have eight more days to go in my billing month.

If I can make this work it would be the final step needed to cancel my home phone and dialup internet provider. I'm more than willing to upgrade to a 2gig plan if needed as that would be more than offset by the cancellation of my home phone bill but I was wondering why it takes so much more usage to run the phone through the laptop vs just using the phone itself for the very same browsing.


----------

